# DNR's U.P. Pocket Park Open for Season



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 09 May 2005
Contacts: Joe Russell 906-789-0714, Ann Wilson at 906-228-6561

DNR's U.P. Pocket Park Open for Season

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources' Pocket Park, located in Escanaba on the grounds of the Upper Peninsula State Fair, is now open and accepting bookings for the 2005 season.

The DNR Pocket Park, a one-acre site that features a pond, archery and pellet gun ranges, a fire tower, a waterfall and about one dozen specialty gardens featuring native plants, caters especially to youngsters who are seeking an outdoor adventure in a natural resources setting. The Pocket Park's pond is now stocked with bluegills for catch and release fishing, and both the archery and pellet gun ranges are also available for use by supervised groups. In addition, the Pocket Park is open by appointment to host family gatherings, picnics, youth organizations, school groups, sports associations, scouting campouts, public events and even weddings. Those interested in booking an event at the Pocket Park are asked to call 906-789-0714 to reserve a date.

In 2004, the U.P. Pocket Park hosted over 50 groups and special events during the season, in addition to the U.P. State Fair, which drew almost 100,000 visitors. This year's U.P. State Fair will take place August 15 - 21. 

"Our goal has always been to maximize the usage of the Pocket Park," said Pocket Park Ranger Joe Russell. "I encourage anyone who would like to plan an event for the Pocket Park to contact me at their earliest convenience so we can ensure a date for their event."

There is no cost for the use of the Pocket Park and hours for special events can be flexible, depending upon the request and availability of Ranger Russell. Children's groups must be accompanied by adult supervision. Bait for fishing must be supplied by the user, but fishing poles, archery and pellet gun equipment are provided. Food and drink can be carried into the Pocket Park for picnics and special events, however, no alcoholic beverages are allowed.

For more information, contact the Pocket Park in Escanaba at 906-789-0714 or Ann Wilson, DNR communications representative in Marquette at 906-228-6561.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

